# Welcome to the New RVUSA Forum



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 11, 2001)

Welcome one and all to the new RVUSA.com Forum page.  If you have any questions or problems with this new forum post them here and we'll respond back to you as quickly as possible.  Happy Posting!!!
Cindy


----------



## Almost70 (Feb 4, 2010)

RE: Welcome to the New RVUSA Forum

I've never posted on a forum like this.  I am wanted to ask about the best small travel trailers out there.  Small meaning under 25 feet with a Queen bed, and best meaning--quality made and with a strong service backup.  Thanks for helping me get into you web site.  I think I'll enjoy it once I connect a few times.  Dave


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Welcome to the New RVUSA Forum

Dave PM Ken at Grand view Trailer Sales, he can help you out.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Welcome to the New RVUSA Forum

Hi Cindy, Hollis here, I would like to see if maybe a delete tab could be added. I think it would help on double posting like I have done by accident. Thanks for being concern.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Welcome to the New RVUSA Forum

I think this must be THE OLDEST post someone has ever brought back to the surface, lol. Nine years! That's a record for sure!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: Welcome to the New RVUSA Forum

wow Janeen, you are so right. I never looked at the post date, I just added my 2 cents. Maybe I should look before I leap :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

